# need CPT Help..Please



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Sep 2, 2011)

avulsion toe nail. digital block...then hemostats were used to place the avulsed nail, *back into the nail matrix*, a cautery was used to drill a hole in the nail, a pressure dressing was applied.

This is the procedure that was done. what CPT code do I use?

Thank you


----------



## suittermmtc@gmail.com (Sep 2, 2011)

*Toe nail attachment*

News to me.
I though we just let it grow back.
This sounds like an "Unlisted procedure, foot or toes" 28899


----------



## Mojo (Sep 3, 2011)

ivorytofu@hotmail.com said:


> avulsion toe nail. digital block...then hemostats were used to place the avulsed nail, *back into the nail matrix*, a cautery was used to drill a hole in the nail, a pressure dressing was applied.
> 
> This is the procedure that was done. what CPT code do I use?
> 
> Thank you



Did the provider separate any portion of the nail from the nail bed, to use 11730? If so, the trephination is included.


----------



## kak6 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ask physician if he repaired the nail bed, if so 11760 (it may pay more) if not then i agree 11730


----------



## kristyrodecker (Sep 22, 2011)

The nail bed is part of the nail matrix called the sterile matrix. It extends from the edge of the germinal matrix, or lunula, to the hyponychium.


----------

